# can anyone help me?



## playintennis5274 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a friend who has the "old large dish" in his back yard. He also has directv. He used the "big dish" so he could watch the live feeds, of shows in New York. Like, Letterman, Kimmel, etc. when they're on back east. I guess he cant do that anymore with his old dish. Does anyone know of a possible fix to this? I told him to tivo them & watch later. But he has a business & only has a little spare time. thanks if anyone has an idea.


----------

